# Oris Artelier Skeleton ?



## pure

Hi, does anyone have pics of this ? I can't find them in the Shops to get a close look at, they're "special order" only.

The pics on the Oris website, aren't very good tbh..

...anyone ?


----------



## Watchbreath

I've been wating to check this one out for some time now. I hope I have 
my loop with me when I see one.


----------



## r1lee

Hi, I'm new to the forum. 

But I've been looking for this watch for a while now. I was down in the Caribbeans and none of the stores had it. So i decided to give my friend a call (Manager of a Watch store) and load and behold they just received one of these today. I will be going in tomorrow to pick it up and will gladly post a pic of it tomorrow night.


----------



## pure

r1lee said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum.
> 
> But I've been looking for this watch for a while now. I was down in the Caribbeans and none of the stores had it. So i decided to give my friend a call (Manager of a Watch store) and load and behold they just received one of these today. I will be going in tomorrow to pick it up and will gladly post a pic of it tomorrow night.


:-!


----------



## r1lee

Ok, i'm not the best photographer. So this is the best i can do. I should have wiped the watch before i started taking pics, as i can see my oil fingerprints all over. The last picture of it is next to my Zenith Grande Chronomaster. Just for your comparison in size.













If you want me to take more pics (cleaner pics) let me know. I will gladly be of service.


----------



## pure

:-!:thanks

That's so elegant !

Enjoy your Watch |>;-)


----------



## Vastar

Beautiful watch. Was at a Tourneau store, and they had a big giant picture of it on their wall, but didn't have one in stock unfortunately.

Congratulations on the watch.


----------



## Vastar

The Tourneau store finally got one in today. It's a great looking watch, not a fan of the strap though. Too bad they didn't have one with the bracelet for me to look at as well.


----------



## pure

Vastar said:


> The Tourneau store finally got one in today. It's a great looking watch, not a fan of the strap though. Too bad they didn't have one with the bracelet for me to look at as well.


It's got standard lugs, so at least you can switch to something nicer.

I can't find a shop that has this watch. So I can't get a proper look at it. It's really frustrating !

I was thinking of getting it with the metal bracelet (which kind of looks a bit fussy actually), and then getting a couple of nice straps. Python or Galuchat/Stingray....

I wonder what it'll look like on a strap like that, wierd and wonderful, or wierd and tacky ? :-d


----------



## r1lee

Vastar said:


> The Tourneau store finally got one in today. It's a great looking watch, not a fan of the strap though. Too bad they didn't have one with the bracelet for me to look at as well.


I'm not that fond of the bracelet. Its the one thing about the watch that I dont like.


----------



## jacksonian

This is the best picture I've seen, from a press release I think. I have one on order, should be here in about 4 weeks. I got the leather strap, hope I like it. I didn't like the pics of the metal bracelet because it seemed to take away from the beauty of the dial, whereas the leather seemed to set it off better. We'll see soon.


----------



## jacksonian

r1lee, you and I have very similar tastes. I love the Zenith Chronomaster XXT Open also! I still drool over it with the black dial. I'm trying to resist getting one. I was hoping the Oris would hold me as far as my fascination with seeing the movement. 

My wife really wants me to get a Cartier Roadster Chronograph. I'm like, "But Baby, I can't see the movement!" She's like, "You're a geek."


----------



## Watchbreath

<| The Red rotor has to go.


----------



## Sgian Dubh

Watchbreath said:


> <| The Red rotor has to go.


In a skeleton watch, I agree. The red rotor only works on the sportier models.


----------



## r1lee

jacksonian said:


> r1lee, you and I have very similar tastes. I love the Zenith Chronomaster XXT Open also! I still drool over it with the black dial. I'm trying to resist getting one. I was hoping the Oris would hold me as far as my fascination with seeing the movement.
> 
> My wife really wants me to get a Cartier Roadster Chronograph. I'm like, "But Baby, I can't see the movement!" She's like, "You're a geek."


LOL... That's funny stuff. But be glad that your wife is even recommending watches. My wife rolls her eyes! And keeps on telling me "i thought that was your last one."

In all honestly, I do like the leather strap of the Skeleton compared to the metal bracelet.

My heart is currently set on the following. I'm really itching on the VC though. But this watch collecting is really taking a toll on my bank balance!

IWC Davinci Pep. Cal.
Rolex TT Daytona Cosmograph
Vacheron Constantin Patrimony Biretrograde Day Date


----------



## jacksonian

r1lee said:


> LOL... That's funny stuff. But be glad that your wife is even recommending watches. My wife rolls her eyes! And keeps on telling me "i thought that was your last one."


Yeah, I give her points, she doesn't give me too hard of a time about my 2 current addictions (watches and home theater electronics). She just likes for me to pick watches that have different looks, as I tend to gravitate to the same style.



r1lee said:


> My heart is currently set on the following. I'm really itching on the VC though. But this watch collecting is really taking a toll on my bank balance!
> Vacheron Constantin Patrimony Biretrograde Day Date


That's a beautiful watch with cool complications, but I don't think I can ever spend $30k+ on a watch. I'm trying hard to stay < $7k as a rule, and trying even harder to force myself to buy multiple $2k-$4k watches and get a variety instead of one huge purchase.


----------



## r1lee

jacksonian said:


> Yeah, I give her points, she doesn't give me too hard of a time about my 2 current addictions (watches and home theater electronics). She just likes for me to pick watches that have different looks, as I tend to gravitate to the same style.


Damn, that's a pretty good addiction there? what type of equipment do you have? here's my current setup, i've been looking at upgrading but i haven't even started to do my home threatre room ever since we moved into our new home. The equipments been sitting in my basement for over 1 1/2 years with no use.

Rotel RSP 1066 Pre-Amp
Rotel RMB 1075 Amp - Driving the Centre, sides + rears
Rotel RB 1080 Amp - Driving for the Front L/R
Panasonic S97 DVD Player

Focus Audio (Canadian speaker company) 
Classics FC70's (Front L/R, Sides L/R)
Classics FC50's (Rear L/R)
Classic FCC (centre channel)

All the speakers aside from the centre channels are floorstanders. I found them to sound the best and had them up against B&W's 603's, Jamo's and few other. The only other one i was thinking about were the JM Labs Cobalt series.

I'm waiting to begin my home threatre room, and i would like to consider a Sony Ruby as my projector of choice. Until then, i'll probalby even consider something else as new models are always coming out.

I have a bunch of large Tv's around the house, but if I'm going to do my Home threatre room right, its going to be a projector with a Steward Firehawk screen.


----------



## jacksonian

r1lee said:


> Damn, that's a pretty good addiction there? what type of equipment do you have?


Yeah, HT electronics is a good addiction because there's always something newer and better just a year away.

I currently have:
Panasonic AE2000 1080p projector
106" Da-Lite High Contrast Cinema Vision Screen (Da-Lite's Firehawk knockoff)
Panasonic DMP-BD30 BluRay Player
Toshiba HD35 HD-DVD player
Pioneer Elite 94TX Receiver
Monitor Audio Gold Series LCR's speakers (3 across the front)
Definitive Technology BP/A In-Ceiling surround speakers
JL Audio Fathom f113 Subwoofer

The Fathom subwoofer is the crowning piece in my system, one of the best purchases of my life. Must be felt to be believed. I use the LCR speakers because they're hidden in a Salamander cabinet. My wife said I could have anything I wanted in there, but she'd rather not have to look at speakers or wires, so I said, "Done!" 



r1lee said:


> 'm waiting to begin my home threatre room, and i would like to consider a Sony Ruby as my projector of choice. Until then, i'll probalby even consider something else as new models are always coming out.


I've researched projectors for years. I personally wouldn't recommend spending more than $4-$5k at the most for a projector, with the sweetest spot being around $3k. That Ruby cost like $10k just a couple of years ago and now is bested by the $3k projectors. JVC's RS1 or RS2 are widely regarded as better. I personally found that I'd rather buy a new $2-$3k projector every year or two and sell the old one for a decent price than to pay $5+k every few years.



r1lee said:


> I have a bunch of large Tv's around the house, but if I'm going to do my Home threatre room right, its going to be a projector with a Steward Firehawk screen.


Absolutely. I have a 60" Pioneer plasma in my media room, but my projector screen comes down in front of it for movies. I used to think I had a home theater with a 50" plasma. Then I got a 106" screen and projector and have 4x the viewing area!

AVS Forum is the best place on the net to research home theater stuff. I've been a member there for about 5 years. Good community too.


----------



## r1lee

jacksonian said:


> The Fathom subwoofer is the crowning piece in my system, one of the best purchases of my life. Must be felt to be believed. I use the LCR speakers because they're hidden in a Salamander cabinet. My wife said I could have anything I wanted in there, but she'd rather not have to look at speakers or wires, so I said, "Done!"


Forgot my subwoofer. I own a Monitor Audio FB110,which i thought was a really nice sub after testing a few velodynes and others. Maybe one day, I would consider putting in one of the higher end SVSubs as they have been rated top notch.



jacksonian said:


> That Ruby cost like $10k just a couple of years ago and now is bested by the $3k projectors.


Your absolutely right, as you can see my home threater bug has been put on hold. I've been out of it for the last 2 years due to the whole living situation. The nice thing is, my company has a partnership with Sony, Infocus, JVC and others so I'm able to get some of these units at cost. We had the top of the line Optoma projectors in here, and it was half the cost that some of these guy's wanted online vs. retail.



jacksonian said:


> Absolutely. I have a 60" Pioneer plasma in my media room, but my projector screen comes down in front of it for movies. I used to think I had a home theater with a 50" plasma. Then I got a 106" screen and projector and have 4x the viewing area!


I use to be over at AVS forum all the time, but again haven't had much use of the equipment lately, so haven't gone there.

The TV's i currently have around the house are the following.
NEC 61" Plasma in my family room tied to a Pany S97
Samsung 63" Plasma in my bedroom tied to a Pany S97
JVC 70" D-ILA or LCOS in the basement as my video game TV for my PS3 and Wii. I use this TV to watch Bluray's for now. But once i begin again, i would totally buy a dedicated blu-ray player for the HT room.

We also have a few in the guestrooms, but they are cheap Viewsonic ones. The TV i do find i get a lot of use is the one in the kitchen. 17" Sharp is probably the most used TV.

I've got big plans for the HT room. But I just blew so much money in my backyard that the HT room looks like it'll be a long ways coming. The nice thing is, speaker technology doesn't change much. And the only thing i would need to replace so far is my Rotel Processor.

Got some pics of your setup?


----------



## jacksonian

r1lee said:


> Forgot my subwoofer. I own a Monitor Audio FB110,which i thought was a really nice sub after testing a few velodynes and others. Maybe one day, I would consider putting in one of the higher end SVSubs as they have been rated top notch.


SVS does make some of the best subs. But I think JL Audio with their Fathoms and Gotham have really made an unbelievable line of subs.



r1lee said:


> Your absolutely right, as you can see my home threater bug has been put on hold. I've been out of it for the last 2 years due to the whole living situation. The nice thing is, my company has a partnership with Sony, Infocus, JVC and others so I'm able to get some of these units at cost. We had the top of the line Optoma projectors in here, and it was half the cost that some of these guy's wanted online vs. retail.


Sweet! You should be able to pick up an awesome JVC or Sony for a great price.



r1lee said:


> Got some pics of your setup?






I have the doors open to show the speakers, but they're usually closed with the acoustic panels so you don't see any speakers anywhere.


----------



## r1lee

Dude, that's a sweet setup. I like how you turned it from a everyday normal TV to the threater experience.

You were right, we do have similar taste!!


----------



## jacksonian

r1lee said:


> Dude, that's a sweet setup. I like how you turned it from a everyday normal TV to the threater experience.
> 
> You were right, we do have similar taste!!


Thanks a lot. That's what we really love about it. Saturday afternoons: shades up, lots of sunlight, watching football on the plasma. Saturday evenings: shades down, nice and dark, big screen comes down and the projector fires up. I put the projector in a simple 3 sided box with some trim around it, painted it white so it blends with the ceiling. It's all very discreet. And people don't expect the wall of sound that hits them from the speakers hidden in the cabinet and the surrounds in the ceiling.

We don't really like the "theater" look with the seats and everything, not practical for using the room for much else. This way we can hang out up there, read, talk, watch TV with the lights on, or dim everything for the theater effect.


----------



## r1lee

Jackson,
just picked up a Rolex Explorer II w/ White dial today.... got it at a good rate, considering the price increase.


----------



## jacksonian

r1lee said:


> Jackson,
> just picked up a Rolex Explorer II w/ White dial today.... got it at a good rate, considering the price increase.


Congratulations! Nice watch.

My wife really wants me to get a Cartier Roadster Chronograph. I know that's not a "real" watch as things go around here, but she likes it.


----------



## r1lee

jacksonian said:


> Congratulations! Nice watch.
> 
> My wife really wants me to get a Cartier Roadster Chronograph. I know that's not a "real" watch as things go around here, but she likes it.


Dude, that's funny. My wife was mentioning that she was interested in a new watch (she hates watches), then she points out the Roadster Chronograph. But asked if it was mens? I told her yeah, but it still looks nice on a woman, as long as you don't buy the XL version.

I believe the Cartier is a real watch, are they not owned by Richmond group?


----------



## jacksonian

r1lee said:


> Dude, that's funny. My wife was mentioning that she was interested in a new watch (she hates watches), then she points out the Roadster Chronograph. But asked if it was mens? I told her yeah, but it still looks nice on a woman, as long as you don't buy the XL version.


Tell her they do make a lady's version, quite a few variations actually, here's a good sample at this gray site (hope that's not illegal, don't expect anyone to buy there, but it's the only place I've found a good sample of the variations):
** no non sponsor links **

My wife loves it on me because she says it has such a distinctive design and is very clean, classy looking. I'm not crazy about the dial, but do love the case and the interchangeable strap feature.



r1lee said:


> I believe the Cartier is a real watch, are they not owned by Richmond group?


Yep, they are part of Richemont which owns a bunch of brands now, and their material says it's a Cartier calibre, but I don't know if they just modified someone else's movement. I guess I didn't think anyone respected it as a real watch since there was no mention of it here at WUS.


----------



## jacksonian

And I think only the Chronograph is the XL size. I wouldn't wear the regular Roadster, too dainty, but the XL Chronograph is about right as far as size.

I'm dying for the Oris Skeleton to come in. But I want something else too. It's funny, I'm trying to find something distinctive, that makes a statement. I'm actually finding myself drawn to the Panerai's simply because they're so different. A lot of the others are really starting to all look the same to me. But the wife thinks the Panerai's are ugly as sin. I believe she said, "That looks like a big ass Timex to me!"


----------



## r1lee

jacksonian said:


> Tell her they do make a lady's version, quite a few variations actually, here's a good sample at this gray site (hope that's not illegal, don't expect anyone to buy there, but it's the only place I've found a good sample of the variations):
> My wife loves it on me because she says it has such a distinctive design and is very clean, classy looking. I'm not crazy about the dial, but do love the case and the interchangeable strap feature.


We have the catalog at home, and was able to see all the models. We'll see where this goes as the Roadster isn't cheap and if she really is interested, then I will let her decide which one she wants. I do think women wearing men's watches look sexy sometimes. But it can also be because then I can slap it on and add another one to the collection :think:



jacksonian said:


> Yep, they are part of Richemont which owns a bunch of brands now, and their material says it's a Cartier calibre, but I don't know if they just modified someone else's movement.


You are correct that Cartier doesn't create it's on calibre's, but using it from one of their sister companies doesn't make the timepiece any less valuable. I think people don't give it much attention here is that cartier is not only just a watch company, but also a jewelry company.


----------



## jacksonian

r1lee,
Have you considered putting any other straps on the Skeleton, or do you like the original?


----------



## r1lee

jacksonian said:


> r1lee,
> Have you considered putting any other straps on the Skeleton, or do you like the original?


Oh boy... I think we're connected in some way. Sort of scary.. but here's my story.

I've been seaching for the last few days for a IWC Antoine de Saint Expury. I've gotten no where and no one seems to have this watch. The reason I'm looking for it is, it has everything i want Date, Reserve, large and it's BROWN! I wear brown a lot and i needed a matching watch. But of course I've had difficulties in locating one.

So i this morning thought to save myself some cash, the Skeleton does have the option of the brown leather band. This would solve my dilema and would cost me next to nothing and on top of that, I never have liked the bracelet.

But of course the dealer called me back today in NYC and told me they might have 1 unit coming. While some other guy locally says he has one, but is currently on vacation. Will be back the 18th. This is for the IWC.

So I'm up in the air on this, until i hear a confirmed NO on both parties.

What are your plans? You dno't like your leather band?


----------



## jacksonian

Ahhh, I'm still waiting on my Skeleton! At first he said 4 weeks, then he said the Oris rep called back and said it could be 6. So I'm likely waiting another month. But from the pics, I couldn't tell how nice the leather strap was. But I liked it better than the pics of the bracelet. 

Waiting for the Skeleton is killing me. I wanted a new watch 2 weeks ago. That's why I'm looking at all this other stuff. I might end up buying something else before the Skeleton ever gets here.


----------



## r1lee

jacksonian said:


> Ahhh, I'm still waiting on my Skeleton! At first he said 4 weeks, then he said the Oris rep called back and said it could be 6. So I'm likely waiting another month. But from the pics, I couldn't tell how nice the leather strap was. But I liked it better than the pics of the bracelet.
> 
> Waiting for the Skeleton is killing me. I wanted a new watch 2 weeks ago. That's why I'm looking at all this other stuff. I might end up buying something else before the Skeleton ever gets here.


thats how i ended up with the Zenith. Now it might be the case with the IWC. Where I end up with the second choice, then the first choice shows up. what to do, but charge it!

Wife's really questioning the whole IWC thing now. She knows I'm going to pull the trigger, but is really hoping to god that theres no more left.

Why dont you look t the Maurice Lecroix skeleton? not that much more, but i belive its a full skeleton, as oppose to the Oris?


----------



## jacksonian

r1lee said:


> Why dont you look t the Maurice Lecroix skeleton? not that much more, but i belive its a full skeleton, as oppose to the Oris?


This is too funny. I had actually pretty much settled on the Maurice Lacroix Squellette before I found the Oris! I just like the Oris so much more. I like the small bit of dial that Oris left and the movement is au natural instead of all ornately accented.

I'm trying to force myself to get watches with very different looks. That way, maybe I won't feel the need to buy so many, and also it makes much more sense to my wife.

I was actually thinking of this one from MontBlanc:
http://www.montblanc-us.com/products/automatic_xl_power_reserve_automatic.36993.php

The rectangular case, the numerals on the case, and the rubber & steel strap/bracelet were all kind of unique, and I like the power reserve.


----------



## r1lee

jacksonian said:


> I was actually thinking of this one from MontBlanc:
> http://www.montblanc-us.com/products/automatic_xl_power_reserve_automatic.36993.php
> 
> The rectangular case, the numerals on the case, and the rubber & steel strap/bracelet were all kind of unique, and I like the power reserve.


I was recently also looking for a rectangular style watch. It was actualy the Zenith Port Royal Open before I bought the chronomaster. The port royal just didn't look right on my wrist so i decided to go with the chronomaster instead.

That is definately a nice montblanc as date and power reserve are my two most important complications. Don't care much about chronographs.

I think the Oris is a nice watch and the $, no watch comes close. Like i mention above, buy something else and when or if the Oris ever comes in, it's not that expensive anyways


----------



## martin_from_10hs10

r1lee said:


> I was recently also looking for a rectangular style watch. It was actualy the Zenith Port Royal Open before I bought the chronomaster. The port royal just didn't look right on my wrist so i decided to go with the chronomaster instead.
> 
> That is definately a nice montblanc as date and power reserve are my two most important complications. Don't care much about chronographs.
> 
> I think the Oris is a nice watch and the $, no watch comes close. Like i mention above, buy something else and when or if the Oris ever comes in, it's not that expensive anyways


Hey, I'm looking for the official Oris blog. Do you know where can I find it ?


----------



## Watchbreath

|> It's a very real watch.


jacksonian said:


> Congratulations! Nice watch.
> 
> My wife really wants me to get a Cartier Roadster Chronograph. I know that's not a "real" watch as things go around here, but she likes it.


----------



## jacksonian

r1lee said:


> I was recently also looking for a rectangular style watch. It was actualy the Zenith Port Royal Open before I bought the chronomaster. The port royal just didn't look right on my wrist so i decided to go with the chronomaster instead.
> 
> That is definately a nice montblanc as date and power reserve are my two most important complications. Don't care much about chronographs.
> 
> I think the Oris is a nice watch and the $, no watch comes close. Like i mention above, buy something else and when or if the Oris ever comes in, it's not that expensive anyways


Well, I happened to stumble into a new watch. Our local jeweler was having a big sale since they were doing some renovations. I thought I'd stop in and see what was there. They had brought in some Bedat & Co. watches and I really loved this one:
http://eboutique.bedat.com/index.ph...task=view&id=39&Itemid=40&art_ref=737.070.410
It was 50% off, so I had to get it. Didn't know much about Bedat & Co. at the time, turns out the founder was with Raymond Weil and then started their own company that was eventually bought by Gucci. So I guess I ended up with even more of a jewelry watch than the Cartier even. But I think it's unique and love the design.


----------



## Watchbreath

|> Used to sell Bedat and it may still come with a five year warranty. 
Met Christian, but missed Simone, my day off. Very good quality and 
have lady autos, customers loved them.


jacksonian said:


> Well, I happened to stumble into a new watch. Our local jeweler was having a big sale since they were doing some renovations. I thought I'd stop in and see what was there. They had brought in some Bedat & Co. watches and I really loved this one:
> http://eboutique.bedat.com/index.ph...task=view&id=39&Itemid=40&art_ref=737.070.410
> It was 50% off, so I had to get it. Didn't know much about Bedat & Co. at the time, turns out the founder was with Raymond Weil and then started their own company that was eventually bought by Gucci. So I guess I ended up with even more of a jewelry watch than the Cartier even. But I think it's unique and love the design.


----------



## jacksonian

Watchbreath said:


> |> Used to sell Bedat and it may still come with a five year warranty.
> Met Christian, but missed Simone, my day off. Very good quality and
> have lady autos, customers loved them.


Right, I left out that the watches were new, brought in from their San Francisco store, didn't usually carry fashion forward brands here in North Carolina. So I should have a 5 year warranty, some nice rose gold accents, and a beautiful mocha brown dial for around $2500. The quality definitely seems on par with the other brands in the price range, and it sounds like they're really serious about every piece being manufactured and assembled in Switzerland.

They had some nice rose gold #3's there as well, 50% off of $10k. Almost bought one because they were such a steal.


----------



## r1lee

martin_from_10hs10 said:


> Hey, I'm looking for the official Oris blog. Do you know where can I find it ?


Isn't this the official Oris forum?


----------



## r1lee

jacksonian said:


> Well, I happened to stumble into a new watch. Our local jeweler was having a big sale since they were doing some renovations. I thought I'd stop in and see what was there. They had brought in some Bedat & Co. watches and I really loved this one:
> http://eboutique.bedat.com/index.ph...task=view&id=39&Itemid=40&art_ref=737.070.410
> It was 50% off, so I had to get it. Didn't know much about Bedat & Co. at the time, turns out the founder was with Raymond Weil and then started their own company that was eventually bought by Gucci. So I guess I ended up with even more of a jewelry watch than the Cartier even. But I think it's unique and love the design.


Nice, you can never have too many watches. Not all of them have to be a special time piece. Fashion watches are cool. Good choice, hopefully that solves your square/rectanguler shape watch?


----------



## jacksonian

r1lee said:


> Nice, you can never have too many watches. Not all of them have to be a special time piece. Fashion watches are cool. Good choice, hopefully that solves your square/rectanguler shape watch?


I think so. Now I'm working on finding a nicer strap for it (the picture shows a nice alligator strap, but this one had a plain black leather strap). I'm going to try to wait for the Skeleton and see if that holds me for a while. Otherwise, I may end up with the Roadster Chronograph as the signature watch.


----------



## r1lee

jacksonian said:


> I think so. Now I'm working on finding a nicer strap for it (the picture shows a nice alligator strap, but this one had a plain black leather strap). I'm going to try to wait for the Skeleton and see if that holds me for a while. Otherwise, I may end up with the Roadster Chronograph as the signature watch.


It's a habit which is becoming taxing on my savings account, and I'm sure yours and everybody else on this forum.

I'm still waiting to hear news on the IWC and figured that it would be the last watch for quite sometime. But the Omega planet ocean has me really thinking hard. If I can't find the IWC, then great I will be adding the PO to my collection very soon. But if I find the IWC, I don't know what to do about the PO.

Life sucks, I don't make enough money 

hahahaa.


----------



## jacksonian

Ok, finally found my camera (my wife likes to "organize" by sticking things in random places like a decorative box in the living room!), so here goes, I'm definitely not a photographer. And I'll have to get a shot of this thing in the sunlight, that's where it just comes alive!


----------



## r1lee

jacksonian said:


> Ok, finally found my camera (my wife likes to "organize" by sticking things in random places like a decorative box in the living room!), so here goes, I'm definitely not a photographer. And I'll have to get a shot of this thing in the sunlight, that's where it just comes alive!


That's nice... that's a perfect watch for your wrist size.


----------



## jacksonian

r1lee said:


> That's nice... that's a perfect watch for your wrist size.


Thanks, I'm really pleased with it. In fact, if it had come in earlier, it probably would have saved me the $2500 I spent on the Bedat. But I do like them both a lot now. I'll have to take a pic of my entire collection, although one of my Baume et Mercier's is in Switzerland getting serviced and they seem to work at a glacial pace over there so I might not see it before the end of the year. :-d


----------



## r1lee

jacksonian said:


> Thanks, I'm really pleased with it. In fact, if it had come in earlier, it probably would have saved me the $2500 I spent on the Bedat. But I do like them both a lot now. I'll have to take a pic of my entire collection, although one of my Baume et Mercier's is in Switzerland getting serviced and they seem to work at a glacial pace over there so I might not see it before the end of the year. :-d


A shot of the collection would be awesome. Here's mine and the wife's.


----------



## jacksonian

I have a question about hand winding this one. I realize it probably doesn't need winding much since I wear it almost daily and put it on an Orbita winder when I'm not. But this Oris is different than any of my other automatics. If I wind it even one full turn, it clicks and feels like it disengages. I thought maybe it was the safety mechanism kicking in if it was being over-wound, but it seems like it should at least take one or two turns before doing that, shouldn't it? The manual didn't say anything about it.


----------



## r1lee

jacksonian said:


> I have a question about hand winding this one. I realize it probably doesn't need winding much since I wear it almost daily and put it on an Orbita winder when I'm not. But this Oris is different than any of my other automatics. If I wind it even one full turn, it clicks and feels like it disengages. I thought maybe it was the safety mechanism kicking in if it was being over-wound, but it seems like it should at least take one or two turns before doing that, shouldn't it? The manual didn't say anything about it.


my understanding is that click is the end of the line of the winding spring. It just means your watch is fully wound all the time. I'm sure you hear the click on this watch because it's also probably the loudest automatic that you own. I hear this thing ticking from 3-5 feet away.

What Orbita winder do you have? I have 2 Futura3's, I find them kinda loud, but they sure look good.


----------



## jacksonian

r1lee said:


> my understanding is that click is the end of the line of the winding spring. It just means your watch is fully wound all the time. I'm sure you hear the click on this watch because it's also probably the loudest automatic that you own. I hear this thing ticking from 3-5 feet away.
> 
> What Orbita winder do you have? I have 2 Futura3's, I find them kinda loud, but they sure look good.


That's what I figured, I guess they're just different from my others.

Wow, those Futuras are gorgeous. I have a couple of lowly Spartas. Bought them about a year apart, the newest one is a slightly different design and is much quieter than the first one. My wife hates the first one, says it sounds like a rat scratching around in my closet when it turns.


----------



## r1lee

jacksonian said:


> That's what I figured, I guess they're just different from my others.
> 
> Wow, those Futuras are gorgeous. I have a couple of lowly Spartas. Bought them about a year apart, the newest one is a slightly different design and is much quieter than the first one. My wife hates the first one, says it sounds like a rat scratching around in my closet when it turns.


I think that's what my futura's sound like. I actually own some wolf design winders and think they are much better.


----------



## jacksonian

r1lee said:


> my understanding is that click is the end of the line of the winding spring. It just means your watch is fully wound all the time.


Ok, so I got curious and just left the Skeleton off the winder for a few days and let it run completely down. It still did the click even on the first turn. It clicks and you feel the resistance give. Just doesn't make sense to me that it happens even when the watch is totally unwound.


----------



## Dutch62

This Saturday I saw a skeleton in a watchshop in Barcelona. Actually I bought that morning a pointer day. 



Dutch 62


----------



## Watchbreath

:-( Finally got to check one out a few weeks back, a big letdown.


----------



## Dutch62

The pointer day or the skeleton you mean? I have several Oris, but this one is according to my point elegant and somehow "art deco" that is what I really like.

Dutch 62


----------



## r1lee

jacksonian said:


> Ok, so I got curious and just left the Skeleton off the winder for a few days and let it run completely down. It still did the click even on the first turn. It clicks and you feel the resistance give. Just doesn't make sense to me that it happens even when the watch is totally unwound.


Actually it makes perfect sense to me that it still clicks, just maybe not as loudly. I will check mine.


----------



## raisedbyrats

I am considering getting this watch, with the leather strap.

If anyone has this watch, can you please tell me what is it's length, from the top to the bottom lug?

Thanks in advance. :-!


----------

